# General > Genealogy >  Next Year - 100 Years Since the Outbreak of WW1

## sgmcgregor

Hello everyone,

I just wondered if there are researchers out there who will be giving a special thought to anyone in their family who fought in World War 1 given that next year is the 100th anniversary of the outbreak of hostilities?

A significant part of my interest in family history was brought about through trying to discover what my Great Grandfather's involvement in the conflict was (Sgt. George L. Bartlett, 5th Seaforth Highlanders). I knew that he was awarded the Military Medal, but never knew why (the family still has his medals). There was a family story as to what he did but he never spoke about it himself. Whenever he was asked why he was awarded the medal, he always replied "For shottin' scorries." And that was all he ever said on the subject. I have since discovered a lot of family who were involved in the conflict, and there are those who never came home.

I just thought that people may like to post their own stories about those who served and what their experiences were, or share any photographs that they may have. Unfortunately I have only one photograph of my Great Grandfather taken in France, whilst he was at Corbie on the Somme, and that is a poor copy of what was posted in the Northern Ensign of the time.

If anyone wants to share some stories I would be very interested to read them.

Kind Regards,
Steven

----------


## lindadorren

I think this could be a fascinating thread which would be of interest to so many individuals.  My grandfather, James Sutherland Henderson, born October 1900, signed up well before he was 18 and was I believe found out!  He then became a Drummer Boy - I think.  I have tried unsuccessfully to trace his papers but this may have been because he used an alias.  Anyone who can suggest possible avenues to track the records relating to his service would help considerably.  Anyone else related to him and reading this may well have more info than I have and it would be great to hear from them.  His parents were David Henderson and Mary Sutherland and he was born at Stemster, Bower.  he had several siblings- Danny, Meta (Margaret), Mary, Etta (Henrietta) and David.  It would be great for me to know what he did during WW1 and I would appreciate any help or suggestions.   Linda

----------


## sgmcgregor

> I think this could be a fascinating thread which would be of interest to so many individuals.  My grandfather, James Sutherland Henderson, born October 1900, signed up well before he was 18 and was I believe found out!.......


Linda,

My paternal grandmother had a half-brother (William Bremner) who enlisted before he was 18 and he too was found out and subsequently discharged from the army. He reenlisted when he came of age and served with distinction - I have a few newspaper articles reporting of times when he was wounded. Luckily he survived the war and went on to marry and have family.

As you have found there is a great difficulty in finding military records as a great number were destroyed during World War 2 (so I believe). I have at least been able to find out a fair bit through the local newspapers and they are a mine of information.

All I ever managed to find out about my Great Grandfather was that he was awarded the Military Medal for his part in the defence of the German Spring Offensive in 1918 - the details are sketchy, but the 5th Seaforth Highlanders (along with all other British Units) were involved in a four/five day running battle against the Germans - a real nightmare from what I have read.

Your Grandfather is among many who must have enlisted under-age. I know there is a gravestone in Wick Cemetery which has a boy of 16 who was killed, as were two of his brothers (I think the family surname was Dunnet).

I hope there are others who want to share stories and remember the heroes in their family.

Steven

----------


## trinkie

Thank you for giving us the opportunity to Remember...




CaptainArthur Henderson MC  VC   1893 - 1917
Rememberedwith honour Cojeul British Cemetery, St Martin-Sur_Cojeul
citation– An extract from 'The London Gazette' No. 30167 dated 3rdJuly 1917,
recordsthe following – 'For most conspicuous bravery.  During an attack onthe enemy trenches this officer, although most immediately wounded inthe left arm,  ledhis Company through the front enemy line until he gained his finalobjective. He then proceeded to consolidate his position, which,owing to heavy gun and machine gun fire and bombing attacks,  was indanger of being isolated.   By his cheerful courage and coolness hewas enabled to maintain the spirit of his men under most tryingconditions.   CaptainHenderson was killed after he had successfullyaccomplished his task.'
Partfrom another Newspaper - 
' Germans Fly before Wounded Captain'
Agraphic story of Captain Henderson's great exploit  is told by aprivate in the Argylls :-
'CaptainHenderson was in charge of my company at the time.   When he wentover he was in command.   He was absolutely fearless.   He led uslike a lion, and he never seemed to mind anything.  The ordeal we hadto go through was the worst I have experienced.   Several times theattack was held up, and the position seemed hopeless.   Never more sothat when Captain Henderson was hit and fell.
Hewas on his feet at once, and without having his wounded arm attendedto he was in the thick of the fight again,  urging the men forward,and anticipating every possible move of the Huns.
'Ifthere was a piece of ground ahead that offered the least protectionof cover it was Captain Henderson who ordered the men to rush it, andthe men soon got that confidence which comes with the knowledge thatone is being led by a born leader of men.    Very soon we forgot allelse but the task before us,  and led in person by Captain Hendersonwe swept over the enemy parapet.  The Germans fled in terror beforethe fierce officer with the winged arm,  though he hadn't got aweapon with him,  and they could easily have knocked him over hadthey made a stand.
Theexcitement and the pain of his wound had tried Captain Hendersongreatly, but he refused to retire,  and immediately set about gettingthe position ready to withstand the strong counter-attacks that theenemy were preparing.   The position wasn't very bright.   Againstour company of Argylls the enemy were pushing a strong cordon aroundthe position in the hope of cutting us off.
TheGermans launched their last attack just as assistance was on its wayto us.   They were met with a stubborn resistance,  Captain Hendersonhandling his men with great skill and courageously sticking at hispost until the attack was smashed................................'
CaptainHenderson was 23yrs old.
=====================================



Hisfather Baillie George Henderson of Paisley  - born in Caithness, heard of the death  of Arthur and his brother George on the same day. George served with the Canadian Forces.
==================

----------


## sgmcgregor

Trinkie,

I would like to thank you for posting about Captain Arthur Henderson.

A very brave man for someone so young, or for anyone of any age for that matter. Where the strength of these men came from, I have no idea. Goodness only knows.

Baillie George Henderson hearing of the deaths of two sons at the same time is unimaginably horrible. So many families went through the same experience - there are families on my side who experienced no loss, and other families on my side that had no end of tragedy.

Trinkie, thank you for sharing your family story.

We all need to remember those who went before us, and what they went through.

Kind Regards,
Steven

----------


## trinkie

JamesSmith  d.  1916 



Lastyear I stopped at a beautiful church,   St Illytd's in Pembrey southWales
andstrolled around the graveyard taking pictures of War Graves.   Laterat home
Iread the blurb on line and under   ' Notable Burials'  I found thatJames Smith
ofWick was buried there.   I phoned Father Davies who later located thegrave and I arranged to go back to take a picture of the Grave.
Jamesdoes not have an official War Grave,  but a beautiful stone crosswhich I think must have been erected by his family.   On my returntrip to the church I took a picture of the grave and left a poppy.


JamesSmith was on HM Collier Tynemouth heading for Scapa Flow but just outof Bristol they were torpedoed and  his body was washed up on theWelsh coast and found in January 1916.   He was 21yrs of age. 


Heis mentioned in Voices in the Wind.
Hisparents were John and Dina Smith of Port Dunbar Wick.

----------


## Bruce MacMillan

My grandfather, Sutherland Jack, was born in 1889 at Jack's Cottage, westside Dunnet. He left for Canada prior to WW1 and joined the 2nd Bn Canadian Engineers. He was wounded once and gassed once but thankfully for me he survived.

Some of my relatives who I remember every 11th November:
J.H. McMillan   16th Bn., Canadian Scottish   KIA   16/9/17    buried in France
Homer Carr      4th Canadian Mounted Rifles   KIA  26/10/17 at Passchendaele    name is on the Menin Gate
Norman MacDonald    Highland Light Infantry   KIA   13/2/17
John MacDonald    Cameron Highlanders    KIA   11/04/17

Norman and John were brothers.

Like others I discovered a lot about these people in doing my family genealogy. I made a trip from Canada to France and Belgium in 2010 to visit the many cemeteries and monuments of the Commonwealth War Graves Commission. It's hard to comprehend the loss when looking at names on the wall at the Menin Gate or Thiepval but to stand amongst the 12,000 fallen at Tynecot Cemetery puts things into perspective.

----------


## Mosser

Wick St Fergus Church are going to hold a week long exhibition next year to commemorate those who served and gave their lives in WW1. Work has already begun on an embroidered banner listing all those of Wick and district who gave their lives. Stories or a loan of photos or memorabilia for this exhibition, which would be on the week of the run up to hostilities, would be most welcome.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Bruce,

Thank you for posting the details about your family and those who served.

I have discovered many individuals in my family who served, but I wanted to learn about the experiences of others. I don't want to clog up the message thread with a thank-you every time someone posts something about men and women they are remembering, so I will now restrict my thanks to private messages. The purpose of this message thread is to allow people to commemorate their family, or anyone they choose to remember.

Mosser - I am intrigued by what you posted about the St Fergus Church's plan to remember those lost in WW1. How would someone go about providing information for someone they wish to commemorate? Do you have a contact name, number, or address that you would be willing to provide?

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Mosser

> Bruce,
> 
> Thank you for posting the details about your family and those who served.
> 
> I have discovered many individuals in my family who served, but I wanted to learn about the experiences of others. I don't want to clog up the message thread with a thank-you every time someone posts something about men and women they are remembering, so I will now restrict my thanks to private messages. The purpose of this message thread is to allow people to commemorate their family, or anyone they choose to remember.
> 
> Mosser - I am intrigued by what you posted about the St Fergus Church's plan to remember those lost in WW1. How would someone go about providing information for someone they wish to commemorate? Do you have a contact name, number, or address that you would be willing to provide?
> 
> Regards,
> Steven


Sgm,

Our exhibition is to commemorate the men of Wick and district, if this is applicable I'll be happy to provide the contacts.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Mosser,

I can immediately think of the following Wickers who were lost in WW1.

Private Donald Dallas, 10174, 1 Seaforth Highlanders, killed on 9 May 1915 at Aubers Ridge (he served in India prior to WW1);
Private David Henderson Grant (aka, Dane Dallas), 2 Seaforth Highlanders, killed on 11 May 1917 at/near Arras;
Seaman William MacKay, HMD Clachnacuddin, killed on 25/26 April 1916 in the Adriatic Sea (off the coast of Italy);
Private David Macaulay, 7 Battalion Seaforth Highlanders, missing presumed killed on 12 October 1916

I have a portrait photograph of William MacKay with his wife (Margaret Sutherland Miller) and children, and one for David Macaulay, along with photos from the John O'Groat Journal/Northern Ensign for the others.

Pte. Donald Dallas was the great-uncle of my mother; Pte. David H. Grant was the uncle of my mother; Seaman William MacKay was the great-uncle of my mother; Pte. David Macaulay was the cousin of my mother's grandmother.

I would welcome any contact details that you would be able to provide, and I would be happy to provide all of the information that I have.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Mosser

> Mosser,
> 
> I can immediately think of the following Wickers who were lost in WW1.
> 
> Private Donald Dallas, 10174, 1 Seaforth Highlanders, killed on 9 May 1915 at Aubers Ridge (he served in India prior to WW1);
> Private David Henderson Grant (aka, Dane Dallas), 2 Seaforth Highlanders, killed on 11 May 1917 at/near Arras;
> Seaman William MacKay, HMD Clachnacuddin, killed on 25/26 April 1916 in the Adriatic Sea (off the coast of Italy);
> Private David Macaulay, 7 Battalion Seaforth Highlanders, missing presumed killed on 12 October 1916
> 
> ...


I have pm'd you

----------


## flora

Hi , I have photos and  info for Cpl John Ross, my husband's great Uncle , killed in action Belgium 1917, son of Donald Ross and Donaldina, ms Mowat late of Reiss and Halkirk I don't live in Caithness so if you are interested Please Pm me, Flora

----------


## trinkie

Remembering - 


LEVACK, JAMES

J

United Kingdom

Private

Seaforth Highlanders

2nd Bn.

21

04/10/1917

S/21030

Son of Robert Levack, of Myster,            Watten, Caithness.

Commonwealth War Dead

Panel 132 to 135 and 162A.

TYNE              COT MEMORIAL

----------


## gleeber

A few years back I was in the Legion in Thurso and was looking at some of the stuff on the walls around the hall. My attention was drawn to a snippet about the Henderson family from Dunnet and how 3 brothers were killed in the Great War. They were; George(22y) KiA 13/11/16 , Alexander(19y) killed on the same day as his brother and in the same action, Beaumont Hamel, Ancre Somme and their brother  Donald(25y) KiA 23/04/17  2nd Scarpe Arras. Another brother James had been medically discharged in July 1915.        
I asked local military historian David Bews if he would supply me with details of the family which he did but not before he told me of another Caithness family who lost 4 brothers in the Great war.  They  were the Farquhar family from Bower, Forss and Lybster. James(38y) KiA 03/06/17 Mount Sorrel, Somme and on the same day and same action his brother William(31y) their brother George(35y) KiA 15/08/18 and their Brother Alexander(19y) MM, Missing in Action 30/11/17. 
Thanks to David Bews for all information supplied lest we forget.

----------


## scotsannie

Hi,
I want to remember my Great Uncle Pte 9335 George Horne 2nd Seaforth Highlanders 19th Bde 4th Div K.l.A 7th November 1914 aged 27yrs at Ploegsteert Ypres.he was a regular soldier. My Great Uncle John Budge Murray  L/Cpl 3192 (Vic) Australian Imperial Force 2nd Aus Bde 1st Aus Div K.I.A 11th August 1918 shot through the head. He and his wife Esther (Coghill) went to Australia in 1909.  Sinclair Henderson Georgeson Murray S/3773 Pte 8th (Service) Seaforth Highlanders 44th Bde 15th Scottish Div K.I.A 25th September 1915 (brother of John Budge) My 2 x Great Uncle's only son Andrew Horne Pte 39646 12th (Service) Royal Scots 27th Bde 9th Scottish Div K.I.A 12th April 1917 at Arras Front. They shall not grow old as we that are left grow old. At the going down of the Sun "We will remember them".

----------


## trinkie

Remembering  

Andrew Sutherland Budge.

Royal Naval Reserve
RNR HMS Invincible      Jutland 

1916   23yrs old        

Portsmouth Naval Memorial

I'm told several other Wick men were on that ship - 
Francis Wm Clyne
George Bremner 
James MacKay
John Robertson

What a sad day for the town.

----------


## trinkie

Remembering 

ToSydney


A well-worn coat, a pipe, his gun,
A letter written just before -
Resting now, the warfare done,
His cheery message comes no more.


He was a soldier, first and last ;
You're thinking of his sunny smile,
Now that his gallant soul has passed,
Andleft you wearying, the while.


He always, always played the game,
He was so simple and so fine,
He never even thought of fame,
The deed he did was half divine.


He only knew the soldier's part,
He braved the awful shell to save,
A black man,  and his faithful heart,
Is stilled deep in a glorious grave.


In memory of Captain A St J. Gore,
Gurkha Rifles 
Killed in action  1915

Son of Lt Col C W Gore,  Dublin


from the book by Katharine Adams.

----------


## ahg

I would like to remember my granddad's brother who died in October 1918 in France, Robert C Sinclair came from Mybster and is buried in northern France. My family and I are organising a trip to the Grand-Seraucourt British cemetery next year.

----------


## flora

Just to let everyone know, Ancestry have free W W 1  Military records for a limited time. Flora.

----------


## domino

> Remembering 
> 
> Andrew Sutherland Budge.
> 
> Royal Naval Reserve
> RNR HMS Invincible Jutland 
> 
> 1916 23yrs old 
> 
> ...


Francis William Clyne was my grandfathers brother. That is also the first part of my name
Domino

----------


## scotsannie

Thank you Flora that's great news.

----------


## flora

Your welcome, scotsannie, it ends tomorrow. Flora.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Hello all,

I would like to say a big thank-you to everyone who has posted their stories and remembrances.

I hope to see many more over the following days and months.

"We will remember them".

Kind Regards,
Steven

----------


## trinkie

Remembering 

Sapper Robert Spence Wilson
231 4th Field Coy Canadian Engineers
1918   age 31yrs



Domino,  good to know our forefathers were together at this awful time.
A well kent face would mean a lot to the young men.

----------


## Tighsonas4

hi quite a lot of names can be found on the cwgc if you have there name even   I had one uncle killed in france   there was 8 uncles serving  some army some navy but the other 7 survived the one who was killed was only 17 when he enlisted was gassed and sent home but on recover ing went back out  tony

----------


## trinkie

Shot at dawn.  

 I would like to remember them all.   I can't imagine what it must have been like,  but after reading 'Private Peaceful'
I feel they have to be mentioned here.

http://www.filmeducation.org/privatepeaceful/obeying-orders.html

Trinkie

----------


## trinkie

Remembering 

L/Cpl  Leslie Webster     Seaforths
died 21st April 1917

----------


## trinkie

Remembering

Billy Clarke,  8th  Seaforth Highlanders,   died in France 31st July 1017.

Billy Clarke played the piano in the Breadalbane Picture House.  A black man  who wore the Kilt 
and died in France .

----------


## Betty

Remembering

William Dunnett - 19 yrs. - 5th Seaforth Highlanders
Died - Givenchy, France 15/6/15

His brother Daniel Dunnett - 16 yrs. - Seaforth Highlanders
Died - France 27/3/16

His brother Tom Dunnett - 29 yrs. 1st Canadian Mounted Rifles
Died - Mount Sorrel, France 5/6/16

Cousin (twin, orphaned and lived with the Dunnett family)
William Murray - 2nd Gordon Highlanders
Died France 13/3/15

Cousin (twin, orphaned and lived with the Dunnett family)
Donald Murray - 1st Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders
Died France 03/04/15

----------


## sgmcgregor

I'd like to say a big thank you to everyone who has been posting details of those who served during World War 1. The courage of all the individuals involved surely needs to be recognised, and it is wonderful to see that they are still remembered by people today.

I am still working on my family tree, and am still astonished to find that new people come to light - even after all these years of research - people that served that I did not know about. I would like to remember the following two newly discovered individuals in my family...

John Williamson Banks, 1st Battalion Gordon Highlanders, killed in action on 23 August 1918, buried at Douchy-Les-Ayette British Cemetery
David Sutherland Harper, born Thrumster, 27th Battalion Australian Imperial Force, killed in action on 10 June 1918, buried at Villers-Bretonneux Military Cemetery

Steven

----------


## trinkie

_"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old.
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them"._

----------


## flora

We shall remember them, Flora.

----------


## Jane Ban

I wonder if anyone has any information on the above soldier? I have many Clyne ancestors but none so far lined to the Caithness area where the majority of the Clynes appear to originate. I have using the Every Man Remembered web site to commemorate my family members and while looking for my Clyne records came across Arthur H Clyne who died on 14 July 1916 and whose death is recorded on the Thiepval memorial. He served with the Seaforth Highlanders but his service number, age etc all marked as unknown. I have tried to track down information and think I have the correct Arthur, son of Wm Clyne a fisherman in Wick and Joan or Johann. This Arthur married Margaret Cassels in 1898 in the New Kilpatrick area. 
I would be really pleased if anyone was able to give me any more information to see if I have indeed found the correct person. I am so sad to think that the only details recorded are of his death and would like to commemorate his sacrifice.

Thanks
Jane

----------


## sgmcgregor

Jane,

The Commonwealth Wargraves Commission gives the following details for Arthur Clyne:-

CLYNE, Pte. Arthur H., S/8370, 7th Bn. Seaforth Highlanders, 14th July 1916.

I had a look on "ancestry" website and they have the following additional information listed for Arthur H. Clyne:-

Birth Place: Wick, Caithness
Enlisted in Hamilton, Lanarkshire

Unfortunately his attestation papers aren't available which would have given more details about him. However the Medal Roll recording eligibility for the award of the 1914-15 Star gives the date he first landed in France as 12th August 1915.

I hope that this information helps a little.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## rob murray

> Remembering
> 
> Billy Clarke,  8th  Seaforth Highlanders,   died in France 31st July 1017.
> 
> Billy Clarke played the piano in the Breadalbane Picture House.  A black man  who wore the Kilt 
> and died in France .


TRinkie I knew a bit of the story of a coloured  guy who died in FRance called Billy Clarke he is a footnote basically one line in a book on Caithness....I never knew he played the piano in the breadalbane picture house......do you know anything more about the guy, where he was from...how he landed up in WIck etc....

----------


## rob murray

Found this : 

Billy Clarke wasborn in 1894 and lived at 48 Clifton Road, Canning Town, in Londons East End(in the area now known as Newham). His father, William senior, was a ships fireman,born in Kingston, Jamaica, while mother Leah appears to have been born inCanning Town. At the time of the 1901 census for West Ham, Billy had twobrothers and a sister, with perhaps other siblings born post-1901.
Billy moved to Wickaround 1911 to work as a cinema pianist (we dont know anything about hismusical training or early career); he was employed at the Breadalbane Hallcinema and may also have worked in a similar role at the Pavilion.
By all accounts hewas warmly welcomed into the community. Contemporary reports in the Groatdescribe Billy as exceedingly popular and a musician of marked ability. Hewas a member of a local organisation called the Wick Brotherhood  "During its history - in addition toSunday Schools, Bible Class, Women's Guild, the Church Choir and Sunday Schoolchoirs, Young Mothers' Group, Young Men's Christian Association, Ladies WorkParty, the Christian Endeavour and the Youth Fellowship - Wick Bridge St Churchhas also been home to a Literary Society, the Girls Guildry, a Girl GuideCompany, Wick Youth Club and one organization which drew crowds too large evenfor a church of this size. This was the Brotherhood whose monthly openmeetings were sometimes so well attended that people sat in the aisles and evenon the the pulpit steps. The banner of The Brotherhood, designed by the wife ofthe Reverend Alfred Coutts who ministered between 1909 and 1912, has recentlybeen gifted to Wick Heritage Centre."
When war broke outhe enlisted in the 8th Seaforth Highlanders (Private William Stanley Clarke,S/11210). While serving in the army, Billy took every opportunity to play thepiano or harmonium, thereby boosting the morale of the troops and he instigateda successful local appeal for hymn books for the men to use.
In July 1916 reportsappeared in the local press announcing that Billy had suffered a serious headwound.
In August 1916 itwas reported that he had not regained consciousness and had passed away. Hisactual date of death was July 31st 1916, so he was 22 when he died. A report inthe Groat stated: He was a great favourite in town, and his death will besincerely regretted.
Billy is buried inLonguenesse (St Omer) Souvenir Cemetery at St Omer.

----------


## trinkie

Thank you for all of that Rob,  it is most interesting.
Trinkie.

----------


## Elizabeth Angus

My grandfather, James Sinclair Angus of Castletown, was one of the lucky ones.

When he joined up his big sister was horrified, and with great foresight managed (I have no idea how) to get him into the Camel Corps. He spent the War in North Africa, which would not have been easy but must have been a picnic compared to the absolute horror of France. 

My grandfather, like so many of his compatriots, didn't speak much about his experiences. Although he did teach me the noises you make to get your camel to stand up and sit down! And also a sprinkling of Arabic. He died when I was 14 and I deeply regret the callowness of youth - how I wish I'd talked to him more. He was awarded the French Medaille d'Honneur with swords in bronze - he said he nipped round the back of a sand dune and a bunch of Italian soldiers took one look at him and surrendered. I have no idea what the truth was, but I suspect it was more complicated than that. 

I am so grateful that he made it home, unlike so many others. To this day our rural war memorials in the Highlands and Islands make me weep - so many lives lost and communities destroyed in a war that may as well have been taking place on the moon for all the relevance it had to them. But this is not the place for a discussion on the rights and wrongs of war - rather it's a chance to remember the people who did not come back, and give thanks for those who did. It's good to read other folk's memories - thank you for sharing.

----------


## trinkie

Thank you for your story Elizabeth.

----------


## Gronnuck

Having followed this thread with interest I was prompted to research my own paternal Grandfathers War Service.  Until three years ago I didn't even know his name because my father only ever referred to him as 'his father' who died when he was very young.
On the 12 April 1915 at the age of 48 Granddad Thomas told the Recruiting Sergeant that he was 42 years old so he could join the Army for the duration of the war, the upper age limit being 45.
He was assigned to the Army Service Corps Remount Service presumably so his years of experience with horses and as a Carter could be put to good use.  He was posted to the Ormskirk Remount Depot in Lancashire which cared for and trained horses arriving through the port of Liverpool.
At home in Edinburgh he left Granny Agnes and three daughters.
On the 11 November 1915 Thomas, a Private, was part of the 200 strong 40th Remount Squadron.  They  boarded the SS Anchises at Devenport bound for Alexandria, Egypt.  Anchises arrived on 18 November, however three days later, on the 22 November, the Squadron embarked on the SS Cardiganshire for Salonica in Greece, arriving there on 26 November 1915.
On 26 June 1916 Thomas was admitted to hospital with Rheumatic Fever and on the 10 July he was evacuated to Malta on the HMHS Dunluce Castle where he was admitted to St Johns Hospital on the 12 July.
On the 19 July he was sent to recover at one of camps at Ghain Tuffiena in Eastern Malta however he was readmitted to St Johns on 30 August.
The decision was made to have Thomas invalided out of Malta on the Hospital Ship Formosa on the 14 September 1916 and was transferred to RMS Aquitania at Mudros on the Greek island of Lemnos.  He eventually arrived back in the UK on 27 September 1916
On the 26 May 1917 he was transferred to the Class W Reserve and returned to civilian employment.
He continued being liable to recall until his discharge on the 14 December 1918.  He was 52 years of age.
He was awarded the 1914/15 Star, the British War Medal and the Victory Medal.
My own father was only six when Granddad Thomas died so his story was never fully told.

----------


## trinkie

Gronnuck,  Thank you for sharing that interesting story.  What a brave thing for your grandfather to do, at his age  ! It brings a tear...  Trinkie

----------

